

Helping the Terrorists - fauigerzigerk
http://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram-0902.html

======
jacquesm
The thing that helps the terrorists the most is all the 'false security' and
the money spent on that. "Feel Good" security... lots of movement but no
improvement.

Try traveling from one continent to another while keeping track of how many
people you see employed in this kind of dog & pony show, then imagine how much
better it would work if they were engaged in real security.

------
cperciva
I'm not sure why Schneier fails to mention this, but cryptography helps
terrorists, too. Of course, a lack of cryptography would help them (and
organized crime) even more, but logic has never stopped politicians from
wanting to ban things.

